# VBA | Hyperlink aus Zelle auslesen



## voegi903 (15. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand von euch, wie ich in Excel mit VBA die Zieladresse eines Hyperlinks aus einer Zelle auslesen kann? Habs schon auf verschiedene Arten probiert aber will irgendwie nicht funktionieren....

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## NeMeSiS1987 (15. August 2008)

```
Debug.Print ThisWorkbook.Worksheets("Sheet1").Cells(1, 1).Hyperlinks(1).Address
```

Grüße
NeMeSiS


----------

